# Radio 4 Food Program on BBQ



## wade (Jun 8, 2015)

This has just been brought to my attention and is very interesting. If you get a chance then I recommend you have a listen...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b05xcv9p

There is a comment at the end about going to the BBC Food Program web site for details on building your own smoker - however what they have there was a bit disappointing.


----------



## markuk (Jun 8, 2015)

Will have a listen - nice no pic btw Wade  !


----------



## wade (Jun 8, 2015)

Thanks Mark


----------

